# هل يمكن تزويدنا ببرامج لاعمال الصيانة المختلفة علي المنشئات الصناعية



## Ahmad Hamedy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكن تزويدنا ببرامج لاعمال الصيانة المختلفة علي المنشئات الصناعية


----------



## Up 2 Date (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز انا مشروع التخرج في هذا الموضوع ولكني لم ابدأ فعليا ان شاء الله امدك بالمعلومات في اقرب وقت *


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

there are different softwarepackages for maintenenace (CMMS). You could contact the member "أبو عمر المصري " and he might be able to help you with this.


----------



## alham (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا ايضا بحاجة الى كتب حول عمليات الصيانة في مختلف الشركات وكيف تتم صيانة المكائن المحوسبة


----------

